# Born as a 4 PSL kid in a rich family or born ad a 7 PSL chad



## Deleted member 4123 (Apr 5, 2020)

Born in a family worth 20 million dollars as 4 PSL (can ascend with surgery)
or being born as a fking 7 PSL chad who can slay until his 50's


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 5, 2020)

7 psl chad is model tier right?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 5, 2020)

Rich is always better, you could lifemog others and also get surgeries .


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Apr 5, 2020)

Chad 7 psl, hopefully grow up in shitty area so im bad boy dark triad maxed aswell


----------



## Madhate (Apr 5, 2020)

Rich, you don't have to work a day in your life and you can surgerymaxx. Only low IQ would choose 7 psl chad


----------



## needsolution (Apr 5, 2020)

Being 7PSL you can easily make money just via modeling.


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 5, 2020)

It really depends what flaws make you 4 PSL and whether you can get rich/famous via your looks as a 7 PSLer. If it's flaws that can be fixed through rhino, bimax, genio, and other feasible surgeries like that then I could probably ascend to a 6 PSL and I'd take that scenario because status/wealth plus chadlite is way better than just chad. At the same time if you could get youtube famous or model or act as a 7 PSL dude then that scenario might be better.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 5, 2020)

you can easily model at psl 7 jfl


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 5, 2020)

PSL 7


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 5, 2020)

7 PSL


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 5, 2020)

Chad 7 PSL.
Become Model. Earn alot of money with moddeling. And make money other ways as well. possibly with the help of looks. Like gymaxxing products, and lifestyle advice. Selling it to people, whom falsely beleive you can become a Chad thorugh lifestyle abnd softmaxxing, instead of need to born like that.

And then.

Be good looking. AND have the confidence and pride of being Self Made rich.

Rich PSL4 dude, inheritted. Still feels inferior, because it's daddy money. No valdiation of self made, and validation of own skills or whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Apr 5, 2020)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> 7 psl chad is model tier right?


Yes


eduardkoopman said:


> Chad 7 PSL.
> Become Model. Earn alot of money with moddeling. And make money other ways as well. possibly with the help of looks. Like gymaxxing products, and lifestyle advice. Selling it to people, whom falsely beleive you can become a Chad instead of need to born like that.
> 
> And then.
> ...


Can ascend through surgery


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> Yes
> 
> Can ascend through surgery


could easily make money by modeling


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Apr 5, 2020)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> could easily make money by modeling


True


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Apr 5, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Rich is always better, you could lifemog others and also get surgeries .



poor chico is worth more than any rich incel


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 5, 2020)

7 psl, and will live on my looks, knowing how rare is 7 psl


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Apr 5, 2020)

Depends on how rich.I'll rather be a 4 PSL billionaire.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Apr 5, 2020)

rich kid can surgerymax and his SMV is significantly higher anyway

but chad can get instagram famous and never have to buy clothes/cars/jewellery ever again



i'd say chad because i like to think i'm smart enough to use assets i have to succeed in life and looks are a bit easier than money to use to your advantage IMO


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 5, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> Depends on how rich.I'll rather be a 4 PSL billionaire.


20 millions is nothing to live on easy mode ngl compared to psl 7.
bill gates tier, ok.


----------



## LooksPSL (Apr 5, 2020)

Rich 4 easy.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 5, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> Can ascend through surgery


High risk though.
more people likely end up freaks, or basically can't ascend well with surgery.

Because with surgery.

Like proportions are very important as well. if not most important.
And if you have a good Chad face with 1 fail. Then it's easy to fix with surgery.
But if you have like an average face, all over. Every aspect needs the maxxed kinda. It seems un-do-able.


----------



## OBE (Apr 5, 2020)

7 PSL Chad, no questions, anyone saying otherwise probably is a poorcel and fantasise about how great it is to be rich.

First off, being 4 PSL requires a lot of work to get even to 5 PSL, some faces can simply looksmax as much to a point there is a ceiling which whenever you hit it simply changing anymore than that won't make you look better, so unless the 4 PSL has some serious deformity that keeps him at 4 and his face is normal then he's pretty much fucked. Yeah he will have the money and everything but life will be pretty dull, we usually compare ourselves with the people around us so assuming you're rich you're surrounded by people of same level of wealth more or less, rich people are on average better looking anyway so he's already in disadvantage here, probably getting depressed or some sort of mental disorder because everyone around him is also rich but also good looking.

You can still make money especially as a 7 PSL, might be via your looks directly or indirectly getting the best job opportunities or better treatment overall in whole business aspects. Let's say you aren't rich but middle-class(lower/higher middle-class just ye variables), you live a healthy and happy life, you have tons of validation and fun during your teens and until your 30s, you get to have a nice Stacy wife and bigger chance for beautiful kids and you just enjoy your life in general even without all that amount of wealth others might have.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Apr 5, 2020)

OBE said:


> 7 PSL Chad, no questions, anyone saying otherwise probably is a poorcel and fantasise about how great it is to be rich.
> 
> First off, being 4 PSL requires a lot of work to get even to 5 PSL, some faces can simply looksmax as much to a point there is a ceiling which whenever you hit it simply changing anymore than that won't make you look better, so unless the 4 PSL has some serious deformity that keeps him at 4 and his face is normal then he's pretty much fucked. Yeah he will have the money and everything but life will be pretty dull, we usually compare ourselves with the people around us so assuming you're rich you're surrounded by people of same level of wealth more or less, rich people are on average better looking anyway so he's already in disadvantage here, probably getting depressed or some sort of mental disorder because everyone around him is also rich but also good looking.
> 
> You can still make money especially as a 7 PSL, might be via your looks directly or indirectly getting the best job opportunities or better treatment overall in whole business aspects. Let's say you aren't rich but middle-class(lower/higher middle-class just ye variables), you live a healthy and happy life, you have tons of validation and fun during your teens and until your 30s, you get to have a nice Stacy wife and bigger chance for beautiful kids and you just enjoy your life in general even without all that amount of wealth others might have.


you think those 4 PSL billionares struggle in life because of their looks?they live much more comfortable life than chads you fantasize about it and can do countless in things in life because of how much money they have.


----------



## OBE (Apr 5, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> you think those 4 PSL billionares struggle in life because of their looks?they live much more comfortable life than chads you fantasize about it and can do countless in things in life because of how much money they have.


He said 20 millions, which is pretty low especially in richer parts of US.
Don't compare it to billionaires, if you want to make it even then a billionaire should be compared to a world-class male model because they are as rare as the billionaires, only in thousands, so yeah just think you're Alain Delon in his prime if you want to compare it to a billionaire for example.

I do not fantasize and I simply showed you some possible life scenarios, I simply said that as 7 PSL Chad is the most probably that you will live a happy and middle class life.


----------



## Pretty (Apr 5, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> Born in a family worth 20 million dollars as 4 PSL (can ascend with surgery)
> or being born as a fking 7 PSL chad who can slay until his 50's


Be born as a 4 psl Chad with money I can make myself look like a 7 psl example Bella hadid


----------



## OBE (Apr 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Be born as a 4 psl Chad with money I can make myself look like a 7 psl example Bella hadid


Bad example to be honest, Bella Hadid was incredibly lucky to be able to achieve those changes and have the perfect base for it. Lots of girls who are prettier compared to pre-surgery Bella get rhinoplasty, fillers and everything she did but I doubt they end up looking like her.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Apr 5, 2020)

OBE said:


> He said 20 millions, which is pretty low especially in richer parts of US.
> Don't compare it to billionaires, if you want to make it even then a billionaire should be compared to a world-class male model because they are as rare as the billionaires, only in thousands, so yeah just think you're Alain Delon in his prime if you want to compare it to a billionaire for example.
> 
> I do not fantasize and I simply showed you some possible life scenarios, I simply said that as 7 PSL Chad is the most probably that you will live a happy and middle class life.


7 PSL is very high though almost alain delon tier although being 7 PSL is better than having 20 Million dollars but being a billionaire is much more beneficial.


----------



## OBE (Apr 5, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> 7 PSL is very high though almost alain delon tier although being 7 PSL is better than having 20 Million dollars but being a billionaire is much more beneficial.



True, but again talking about billionaires though i's only mental stretch for literally everyone on this forum. Beautiful people can be found anywhere in the world, true most of people are ugly but here and there there are quite a few of really good looking and model tier people. But billionaires are so much rare and hard to encounter that we can just have a glimpse from news and internet and just wonder how it is.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 5, 2020)

psl 7 and then become a male supermodel, ez


----------



## Gosick (Apr 5, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Chad 7 PSL.
> Become Model. Earn alot of money with moddeling. And make money other ways as well. possibly with the help of looks. Like gymaxxing products, and lifestyle advice. Selling it to people, whom falsely beleive you can become a Chad thorugh lifestyle abnd softmaxxing, instead of need to born like that.
> 
> And then.
> ...



modeling doesnt make that much money at all lmao


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 5, 2020)

It’s not like the 4psl could get surgeries during hs while 7psl is slaying prime jb foids where they are hormonal at most at that age.


----------



## LooksPSL (Apr 5, 2020)

a psl 4 isn’t even bad 

A rich psl 4 can get surgery to make him above average. Easy choice


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Apr 5, 2020)

Madhate said:


> Rich, you don't have to work a day in your life and you can surgerymaxx. Only low IQ would choose 7 psl chad


But you cant surgerymax to 7psl unless youre already like 6.5psl. 
Plus 7psl life would be easy mode, everything gets handed to you


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 5, 2020)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> could easily make money by modeling


Modeling cash is peanuts


----------



## reptiles (Apr 5, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Rich is always better, you could lifemog others and also get surgeries .





You can't surgery from 4psl to 7 not yet atleast but the inverse for a 7psl to a millionaire certainly is that's the kind of looks for top model


----------



## Gosick (Apr 5, 2020)

If it were 5 PSL I would choose the rich option but 4 is too low in comparison to 7


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> You can't surgery from 4psl to 7 not yet atleast but the inverse for a 7psl to a millionaire certainly is that's the kind of looks for top model


I don't want to look PSL 7, I will be satisfied with PSL 5 and hea money


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 5, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> Born in a family worth 20 million dollars as 4 PSL (can ascend with surgery)
> or being born as a fking 7 PSL chad who can slay until his 50's


I will rather be borb as a 7 PSL chad because you cant ascend to 7 PSL if you are 4....you can only ascend to 5 or 5.5 PSL


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 5, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Being 7PSL you can easily make money just via modeling.


or even with retard movements in your basement


----------



## reptiles (Apr 5, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> I don't want to look PSL 7, I will be satisfied with PSL 5 and hea money




I would love to be psl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 5, 2020)

rich and 7 psl


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 5, 2020)

7 psl is too low. I wanna be Pitt


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 5, 2020)

jfl a 4PSL dude can probably not reach 6 PSL.
Also being born into a rich family = destroyed dopamine receptors


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 5, 2020)

Money because I'm not degenerate.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 6, 2020)

Gosick said:


> modeling doesnt make that much money at all lmao


I heard Chico, O'pry and dudes like that. Became mulit-millionaires from doing modelling.
I checked it. And you are right. The pay isn't that good.
So needs a side hustle for sure, or a good job.

This male model for example. Sells all kinds lifestyle advice, on how to get fit an stuff. He probably makes good money from that.





Weston Bouchér Fit | Follow @westonboucherfit — WESTON BOUCHÉR


Male fitness model serving North County San Diego, Encinitas, Carlsbad, Solana Beach, Del Mar and Rancho Santa Fe.




www.westonboucher.com












How-To eBooks & Resources For Modeling & Fitness // Weston Boucher


How-To eBooks, tips and health & fitness resources for models & beyond by international male model Weston Boucher. @westonboucher




weston-boucher-llc.myshopify.com









WESTON BOUCHÉRWeston Boucher : Male Model, Photographer & Songwriter : San Diego & Los Angeles


Weston Boucher : San Diego & Los Angeles Based Male Model, Photographer and Songwriter. Specializing in commercial modeling, photography and original production music for film, tv and recording artists. Photography mediums include product, portrait, headshots, food, fashion apparel, industrial,




www.westonboucher.com





The hourly wages are:
_the Bureau of Labor Statistics puts the median hourly wage for *models* at $11.01. While the lowest 10 percent earned less than $8.17, the highest 10 percent earned more than $23.78 _


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 6, 2020)

Perfectly i would like to be obese kid with chad bones underneathand decent height/frame (just like cavil). Then i would become celebrity fitness guy. 



Yoyome99 said:


> Rich is always better, you could lifemog others and also get surgeries .


you can get rich with looks on your own.


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 6, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> Born in a family worth 20 million dollars as 4 PSL (can ascend with surgery)
> or being born as a fking 7 PSL chad who can slay until his 50's


7 psl GIGACHAD SO I CAN BE JEREMY MEEKS LOL KYS IF YOU CHOOSE THE RICH ONE


----------



## Arkantos (Apr 6, 2020)

PSL 7s are born not made so I'd take that


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 8, 2020)

20 million isnt shit


----------



## Lars (Apr 9, 2020)

depends how rich and with 7psl you already can become an high payed model


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Apr 9, 2020)

Anyone not answering PSL7 isn't blackpilled.
Looks>everything.
Looks get you quality pussy, looks make you happy.
Money is nothing more than a cope.

If you want to be Jeff Bezos instead of your local college/high school #1 Chad then you don't understand anything about life.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 9, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Anyone not answering PSL7 isn't blackpilled.
> Looks>everything.
> Looks get you quality pussy, looks make you happy.
> Money is nothing more than a cope.
> ...


even the local chad isn't psl 7 . this is opry, erisken and shit tier. totally unmoggable irl
if it was psl 6 i would took the money ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Apr 9, 2020)

streege said:


> even the local chad isn't psl 7 . this is opry, erisken and shit tier. totally unmoggable irl
> if it was psl 6 i would took the money ngl


7 psl is fking rare, like 0.01%


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 10, 2020)

The best things in life don't cost much money


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Apr 10, 2020)

Can't buy good teenage memories


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 11, 2020)

There’s no going from 4 PSL to 7 PSL but you can still always become rich.


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Apr 11, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> There’s no going from 4 PSL to 7 PSL but you can still always become rich.


Maybe if your some fat fuck with insane bones you never know


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 11, 2020)

Whoever says rich 4PSL needs to be banned cause they're not blackpilled at all.


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 11, 2020)

I think you guys overrating how much chad fucks. Spoke to a chad the other day (his words, not mine). He also wouldn't send me a pic (so couldn't confirm), so take this with a grain of salt. But even he told me that tinder is pretty useless. Even for chads it's still 50-100+ matches per 1 lay. And those you lay are the bad looking ones out of those 50-100 matches. Tinder just tends to go nowhere and is a massive waste of time.

He says when he walks around and approaches women like some random trp moron he gets rejected all the time. Good looking guys gets rejected by girls all the time. Being chad doesn't mean you're a god. Maybe you're a god to average women and below, but it's still gonna be hard to score the really good looking ones.

If you have money on the other hand. You just surgerymax first of all, and you also use the money to make even more. After that you just live with an in-house thai hooker who's a 10/10. Even chad struggles to get that without paying. Then you just have her on a payroll the entire time. If you're even richer, you can literally have 10 girls on a payroll 24/7/365. Doesn't get much better than that. You can also vacation, travel and experience anything this world has to offer when it comes to locations, nature, etc.

Obviously you'll never experience a girl truly wanting you, getting wet over you and obsessing over you, which chad will. So that's the main tradeoff here. But I'd still go with the money I think.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 12, 2020)

Or just be Arvid,
Born with 8 psl and extremely rich


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Apr 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> 7 psl is too low. I wanna be Pitt


pick 7 PSL because that will be your base PSL, then softmaxx to 8 PSL pitt tier god


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 12, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> pick 7 PSL because that will be your base PSL, then softmaxx to 8 PSL pitt tier god


This question was stupid imo. Either i’m losing my Fortune or my looks. Everyone can’t be Arvid i guess


----------



## william (Apr 12, 2020)

7 psl is near meeks territory, even if you went to jail you would be scouted by a modelling agency. jfl @ picking money over 7psl


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 12, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Being 7PSL you can easily make money just via modeling.


tell me where to send my headshots


----------



## PersianKingdom (Apr 12, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> tell me where to send my headshots


WHY ARE YOU SO FAT NOWADAYS? YOU LET YOURSELF GO INTO A FAT BASTARD. GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 12, 2020)

PersianKingdom said:


> WHY ARE YOU SO FAT NOWADAYS? YOU LET YOURSELF GO INTO A FAT BASTARD. GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER.


ignored


----------



## PersianKingdom (Apr 12, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> ignored


INCEL TRAIT NOT GONNA LIE.


----------



## Xander578 (Apr 12, 2020)

PSL 7 chad because i'd make a tiktok and become a millionaire


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 12, 2020)

Being born a Chad means life is on easy mode.. You'll naturally progress through the career ladder and get well paid with a bit of effort and focus. You could take the easy route and become a model or gain a social media following.

You can't put a monetary value on being genuinely desired by females.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Apr 12, 2020)

PSL 7 any day. I dont think people voting PSL 4 + Rich understand how rare PSL 7 is. Your life is on tutorial mode, you can become a model, do some fitness shit or divorce rape a rich woman. Just don't be stupid and you will make money. Because your so hot you can do autistic shit on sites like tiktok etc and get constant validation and money. You also get the privellige of being a relatively blue pilled chad. This must be the optimal way to live life.

PSL 4 + Rich is basically asking to be betabux.


----------



## Over (Apr 13, 2020)

Without second thoughts I'd choose to be PSL7 which is basically Amnesia level of looks.


----------

